# Hi everyone



## macleanfamily (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi,

We are a family thinking seriously of moving to Cyprus in the very near future. Some good posts here about cars etc and other advice.

We are looking to move for a minimum of 2 years and looking at long term rental just now.

I've been in retail management for 15 years or so and we are considering coming without a job lined up and getting a new job over there.

Can anyone tell us how the job situation is just now please? I've good retail experience and a BA Degree from Edinburgh University. Would be delighted to learn Greek too.

We realise we'd be taking a big chance moving without work lined up but I'm willing to try anything, the only short term issue is language problems.

Any advice welcomed.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

macleanfamily said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are a family thinking seriously of moving to Cyprus in the very near future. Some good posts here about cars etc and other advice.
> 
> ...


The job situation is much the same as in t he UK or anywhere else in this current economic climate.
There are a lot of lays offs, especially in the property sector and it is having a knock on effect in other sectors. Also tourism is down so jobs are not as easy to come by in that industry either. Unless you speak Greek fluently your chances of a reasonably well paid job are very slim.
If you have enough money behind you to tide you over for some time while trying to find a job and a contingency plan to return to the UK if things work then by all means give it a go. However remember that if you fall on hard times you will not get any financial help here as you have not paid into the social fund.
Make sure you have all avenues covered before making the move.
Regards 
Veronica


----------



## macleanfamily (Jan 12, 2009)

Veronica said:


> The job situation is much the same as in t he UK or anywhere else in this current economic climate.
> There are a lot of lays offs, especially in the property sector and it is having a knock on effect in other sectors. Also tourism is down so jobs are not as easy to come by in that industry either. Unless you speak Greek fluently your chances of a reasonably well paid job are very slim.
> If you have enough money behind you to tide you over for some time while trying to find a job and a contingency plan to return to the UK if things work then by all means give it a go. However remember that if you fall on hard times you will not get any financial help here as you have not paid into the social fund.
> Make sure you have all avenues covered before making the move.
> ...


Thanks. Was thinking of paying a years rental in advance and have money to keep us going for the same length of time.
I'd be happy enough with the same prospect of getting work as I have here, albeit less paid because I don't yet speak Greek. 
I have a job at the moment and have never been unemployed in the UK we are hoping to move because of positive reasons rather than being negative about the UK.
Will probably even bring my own car as I wouldn't get the money it's worth selling it here and not enough to get a similar standard in Cyprus.

I hadn't thought of the social fund but I could leave money behind here as a contingency if things go wrong.


----------



## steph+norm (Feb 5, 2008)

macleanfamily said:


> Thanks. Was thinking of paying a years rental in advance and have money to keep us going for the same length of time.
> I'd be happy enough with the same prospect of getting work as I have here, albeit less paid because I don't yet speak Greek.
> I have a job at the moment and have never been unemployed in the UK we are hoping to move because of positive reasons rather than being negative about the UK.
> Will probably even bring my own car as I wouldn't get the money it's worth selling it here and not enough to get a similar standard in Cyprus.
> ...


Hello! You should go for it. It's good oul craic 

Stephanie (originally from Norn Iron)


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

macleanfamily said:


> Thanks. Was thinking of paying a years rental in advance and have money to keep us going for the same length of time.
> I'd be happy enough with the same prospect of getting work as I have here, albeit less paid because I don't yet speak Greek.
> I have a job at the moment and have never been unemployed in the UK we are hoping to move because of positive reasons rather than being negative about the UK.
> Will probably even bring my own car as I wouldn't get the money it's worth selling it here and not enough to get a similar standard in Cyprus.
> ...



It sounds as though you have given it plenty of thought so I would say go for it.
At least your expectations are not unreasonable so treat it as an adventure.
You are right to bring your car with you as second hand cars are not cheap over here.
good luck. 

Regards Veronica


----------



## macleanfamily (Jan 12, 2009)

steph+norm said:


> Hello! You should go for it. It's good oul craic
> 
> Stephanie (originally from Norn Iron)


I'm looking at your post thinking how on earth did you know we're from Norn Iron. Then I noticed it says so on our profile! Doooohhhhhhhh. 

Maybe too thick to move!!


----------



## steph+norm (Feb 5, 2008)

macleanfamily said:


> I'm looking at your post thinking how on earth did you know we're from Norn Iron. Then I noticed it says so on our profile! Doooohhhhhhhh.
> 
> Maybe too thick to move!!


Its alrite they let anyone in here
Thats why we're staying!!

We're only here since 5th nov but loving it although missing NI
We rented our house in Bangor and are renting out here to see how it goes. Dont wanna go back but doing our best to not let that happen. Dont suppose you will need a childminder when you come out will you  ?

Hubby had no job when we came out but worked through the rejections and now he's managing a butcher shop and getting good pay and having great craic too. 

Think it one of those things some people talk about and some people do. 
Where abouts are you looking to go?


----------



## macleanfamily (Jan 12, 2009)

steph+norm said:


> Its alrite they let anyone in here
> Thats why we're staying!!
> 
> We're only here since 5th nov but loving it although missing NI
> ...


You know we haven't yet decided on an exact location because if I got a job before we go then that will dictate. Other than that we're fairly open. 
There's a few jobs i've put in for and there's one in particular I'd love to get, but we'll see what happens. 
We're definately doing because you only live once and if it goes wrong it goes wrong we'll do something else.
Our daughter is 11 and finishes primary school this year, youngest is coming up to 8 so will adapt. 
One thing. did you take your car. I'm trying to work out the best route to drive over. Probably bring a mate to help with driving and leave the family at home till I get the accomodation etc sorted for them.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Go for it, Things are tuff world over, least we can moan in the sun .Plan it best you can get all the info going, there is never a right time just . you could keep putting off till things pick up but theres all ways something .
Tricia


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

macleanfamily said:


> You know we haven't yet decided on an exact location because if I got a job before we go then that will dictate. Other than that we're fairly open.
> There's a few jobs i've put in for and there's one in particular I'd love to get, but we'll see what happens.
> We're definately doing because you only live once and if it goes wrong it goes wrong we'll do something else.
> Our daughter is 11 and finishes primary school this year, youngest is coming up to 8 so will adapt.
> One thing. did you take your car. I'm trying to work out the best route to drive over. Probably bring a mate to help with driving and leave the family at home till I get the accomodation etc sorted for them.



Take a look at some of the older threads about bringing cars over. There has been a lot of discussion on the best way to do it. You will also find a sticky from Babs at the top of the Cyprus forum with ful information about importing and registering a car over here.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

macleanfamily said:


> i'm looking at your post thinking how on earth did you know we're from norn iron. Then i noticed it says so on our profile! Doooohhhhhhhh.
> 
> Maybe too thick to move!!


norn iron????????????


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

We put the car on Ro/ro from southhampton (drove down from Scotland).Then hire car to gatwick.


----------



## steph+norm (Feb 5, 2008)

macleanfamily said:


> You know we haven't yet decided on an exact location because if I got a job before we go then that will dictate. Other than that we're fairly open.
> There's a few jobs i've put in for and there's one in particular I'd love to get, but we'll see what happens.
> We're definately doing because you only live once and if it goes wrong it goes wrong we'll do something else.
> Our daughter is 11 and finishes primary school this year, youngest is coming up to 8 so will adapt.
> One thing. did you take your car. I'm trying to work out the best route to drive over. Probably bring a mate to help with driving and leave the family at home till I get the accomodation etc sorted for them.


We were gonna do that with the car but then found out it was easier/cheaper to roll on roll off on the ferry. We had it packed to the gills with our stuff too (although a few things did go walk a bout so dont put your jewels in it)

We drove it down to cork then picked it up in Limassol 3 weeks later. We rented a good car til then. I can get my hubby to email you details if you want to PM me with your email. As long as you have had it for min 6months in UK you can register it duty free. Only thing is though, I do wish we owned a 4x4! I'm driving about the mountains a lot and my wee scenic doesnt really cut it! 

We were the same about location but it seems like they need to meet you face to face for interviews, and unless you are actually living over here they dont really want to know. Thats why we ended up in Limassol - best job options. 

I will keep an eye out on the papers if you want for jobs - PM me with what you are looking for.

Anything else , give us a shout, always happy to help someone from down the road!


----------



## macleanfamily (Jan 12, 2009)

steph+norm said:


> We were gonna do that with the car but then found out it was easier/cheaper to roll on roll off on the ferry. We had it packed to the gills with our stuff too (although a few things did go walk a bout so dont put your jewels in it)
> 
> We drove it down to cork then picked it up in Limassol 3 weeks later. We rented a good car til then. I can get my hubby to email you details if you want to PM me with your email. As long as you have had it for min 6months in UK you can register it duty free. Only thing is though, I do wish we owned a 4x4! I'm driving about the mountains a lot and my wee scenic doesnt really cut it!
> 
> ...


Thanks I've emailed our addy. Dopey question but our motor is a diesel. That won't casue any issues will it?

As a matter of interest roughly how much did it cost to get your car over?


----------



## steph+norm (Feb 5, 2008)

Veronica said:


> norn iron????????????


Northern Ireland Veronica!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

steph+norm said:


> Northern Ireland Veronica!!


See its right they do let anyone in. You dont have to be clever


----------



## steph+norm (Feb 5, 2008)

Veronica said:


> See its right they do let anyone in. You dont have to be clever


See? Told ya macleans!


----------



## ali3112 (Oct 20, 2008)

We looked at driving over but decided to ship it out. It is currently mid-Med, due to arrive in a few days time.. will let you know what sort of problems we encounter....


----------

